# attached garage



## djhill (Oct 12, 2008)

i have an attached garage on a new home. it is attached by a covered walk and deck. does it need to be connected to the home smoke detectors?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

It's not code here to put a smokie in the garage, attached or detached.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Smokes are not covered in the NEC. This is a building code issue.

Check your local building codes or ask the local building inspector.

That said, I have NEVER heard of any area requiring smokes in a garage.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there a bonus room or something over the garage that makes you think there should be a smoke detector out there? 

In any event, if I had a smoke detector in a garage, only attached to the house by a breezeway, I'd personally want it attached to the rest of the smokes in the house. I'd sorta like to have a head's up if my stuff was on fire.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The only thing about in the garage normally I used is the heat detector however not the standard smoke detector it will cause tons of faux alarm each time the car or truck engine fired up.

But.,, again check with your building inspector for the latest info it may change along the way.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> The only thing about in the garage normally I used is the heat detector however not the standard smoke detector it will cause tons of faux alarm each time the car or truck engine fired up.
> 
> But.,, again check with your building inspector for the latest info it may change along the way.
> 
> Merci,Marc


 It's a race to see if you can start the car and leave or blocked in by fire trucks!


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

*Smoke detectors*



djhill said:


> i have an attached garage on a new home. it is attached by a covered walk and deck. does it need to be connected to the home smoke detectors?


 NO IT DOES NOT reference to the International residential code chapter 3 planning section 313.1 see chapter 3 of the cbc/ibc/ or chapter 9 california fire code or the nfpa book on fire alarms :thumbsup: see ya


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

You never want a smoke detector in the kitchen or in the gararge or in a bathroom better yet look at a smoke detector owners manual instructions the small booklet that comes with it. I deal with stuff like this always at my job. see ya electrocop


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electrocop said:


> You never want a smoke detector in the kitchen or in the gararge or in a bathroom better yet look at a smoke detector owners manual instructions the small booklet that comes with it. I deal with stuff like this always at my job. see ya electrocop


 
Ive seen many smoke detectors in garages that do not cause problems. You open the door start car back out and close door. Maybe if you have a banger or a diesel it could cause a problem but I have not seen it be a problem. Alot of customers want them in attached garages here. Ive never read the info with a smoke to see if it says do not place in a garage. But I will read it today!


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Like somebody said, there's nothing on smoke alarms in the NEC. 
Here in my area, they are require in every sleeping room and outside each sleeping room.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Local building code here requires it, PITA too. I just bid on a job the other day that is a 1yr old home and the HO now wants to build a 1600' attached garage with a finished second floor. The front has a 2 bay garage and the back has a seperate single bay. Both garage bays need smokes as well as the second floor. Luckily the utility room on the basement of the home has no ceiling and i have a straight shot through the floor joists to a smoke in the finished basement so they can all be tied together.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> Both garage bays need smokes ............


Does your inspector have a local amendment to back this up? This is NOT required under the NYS Resi Code.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Heat Sensors for garages interconnected with the rest of the system.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Does your inspector have a local amendment to back this up? This is NOT required under the NYS Resi Code.


Its a County requirement. The County i am in was very relaxed for a long time but they have hired several new inspectors who are out for blood. The one fella had to be moved to a different part of the County for awhile as alot of Contractors were threatening to kill him. I have been on a couple jobs where they thought they could trump the Engineer, they had enough nerve to fail some inspections even though the prints were stamped by an Engineer, approved by the County and built according to the prints by the Contractor. These guys are not licensed in any way, have no engineering background but are on a power trip to pass or fail. The one particular Inspector used to be a Contractor who himself failed at his career and thinks he knows it all. He has even come onto jobs and tried telling me what to do and how to do it. Man he gets angry when i laugh at him, the last time we had a confrontation i told him as long as i have my inspections and the stickers are on the panel then he is not to speak to me.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The last one I did, attached only by covered breezeway needed four heats, one for each bay of the garage and one for storage upstairs. It was the fire department that who wanted that. Bigger homes run into trouble with the limited number of 120v devices that can be interconnected possibly forcing a fire alarm system.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Heat Sensors for garages interconnected with the rest of the system.


 Which manufacters make a heat sensor that interconnecct with your smoke/carbon detectors?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think both Kidde/Firex/Fyrnetics (all one company now) or BRK both have a model.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> ......... as long as i have my inspections and the stickers are on the panel then he is not to speak to me.


Good or bad this is one of the things I really do like about our system. We DO NOT have to bow to power hungry building inspectors. :thumbsup:
And we've had a few of them around here too.


----------

